
Ask HN: Most important issues for compsci students to learn about and solve? - roymurdock
Question inspired by a new undergrad econ &quot;textbook&quot; that identifies inequality as one of the most important problems in economics to understand and study today. Discussed here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15282766<p>What are some equivalent problems in computer science, and if you were setting out to write a textbook, what would you want students today to learn about and solve?
======
PaulHoule
I think it is making it easier for non-professional programmers to express
themselves to computers, e.g. better programming languages, compilers, more
intelligent interfaces, integrating machine learned models with mainstream
code in a reproducible way.

This book is an attack on the problem from one angle

[https://www.amazon.com/Software-Factories-Assembling-
Applica...](https://www.amazon.com/Software-Factories-Assembling-Applications-
Frameworks/dp/0471202843)

Note the authors of that book were lead architect's for Microsoft's Team
Studio System. It may have been the system that they wanted to build, but we
wound up with something that isn't quite as good.

